# Official History Draft Thread: *Post Selections Here*



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This is the Official Draft Thread and for draft picks only! Please use the discussion thread here for general discussion regarding the draft.

Each round will be randomized by me. I will post every round here in the OP, as well as posting updates throughout the thread when I randomize more rounds in advance. I’ll spoiler tag completed rounds so everyone can see how the draft went at the end. The current round will be on display in this post so there should be no confusion regarding what pick you have. There will be no hold ups regarding rounds, hopefully I’ll always be 2 or 3 rounds ahead so players can see what upcoming picks they have and can be strategic with their choices.

Remember, you have 8 hours to make your pick. If you feel you will not be around to make your choice, PM me your picks and I can make them for you. Out of courtesy you can PM the person next in line – this may be more important than the last draft due to the randomizing.

Feel free to post pictures of your draft picks if you want to.

There are 18 rounds. You may draft a manager/valet if you want but you don’t have to.	

A good tip – If you’re not sure if a wrestler has been picked, use the ‘search thread’ function. Search the name of the talent you want to pick and if there are no hits, they haven’t been chosen so feel free to make the pick.

I think that’s everything. Ok, here are the randomized rounds. I will post screenshots of the randomizer each time.

*Round 1 COMPLETED* 



Spoiler: Round 1















*Round 2 COMPLETED*



Spoiler: Round 2















*Round 3 COMPLETED*



Spoiler: Round 3















*Round 4 COMPLETED*



Spoiler: Round 4















*Round 5 COMPLETED*



Spoiler: Round 5















*Round 6 COMPLETED*



Spoiler: Round 6















*Round 7 COMPLETED*



Spoiler: Round 7















*Round 8 COMPLETED* 



Spoiler: Round 8















*Round 9 COMPLETED *



Spoiler: Round 9















*Round 10 COMPLETED*



Spoiler: Round 10















*Round 11 COMPLETED* 



Spoiler: Round 11















*Round 12 COMPLETED*



Spoiler:  Round 12















*Round 13 COMPLETED* 



Spoiler: Round 13















*Round 14 COMPLETED* 



Spoiler: Round 14















*Round 15 COMPLETED*



Spoiler: Round 15















*Round 16 COMPLETED*



Spoiler: Round 16















*Round 17 COMPLETED* 



Spoiler: Round 17















*Round 18 COMPLETED* 



Spoiler: Round 18















Here are the participants in the order they signed up or re-signed up. I will update each players roster throughout so everyone knows who’s got who. 

*iwatchwrestling*
1. CM Punk
2. Roddy Piper
3. Dean Ambrose
4. Mil Máscaras
5. Goldust
6. Cody Rhodes
7. Tyson Kidd (acquired from DwayneAustin, through Gambit)
8. Dos Caras
9. Paul Heyman
10. Kevin Von Erich
11. Magnum TA
12. Kerry Von Erich
13. Blackjack Mulligan
14. Blackjack Lanza
15. Pat Patterson
16. Stephanie McMahon
17. Eva Marie
18. Jim Cornette

*Jamjam22*
1. Ric Flair
2. Chris Benoit
3. Austin Aries
4. Dean Malenko
5. Chris Hero
6. Scott Steiner (acquired from DiabeticDave, through EskiBhoy and Obby)
7. Prince Devitt
8. Adam Cole
9. PAC/Adrian Neville
10. Luke Harper
11. Rick Steiner
12. Kota Ibushi
13. Erick Rowan
14. Sara Del Rey
15. Gail Kim
16. Ricochet
17. Mike Knox
18. Karl Anderson

*Daiko* (+6)
1. Booker T (acquired from DiabeticDave)
2. William Regal
3. Mickie James (acquired from DwayneAustin)
4. Jushin Liger
5. Bully Ray (acquired from DiabeticDave, through EskiBhoy)
6. Billy Gunn
7. Road Dogg (acquired from DiabeticDave, through The Ratman)
8. Bobby Lashley (acquired from DwayneAustin)
9. Tajiri
10. Davey Richards
11. Eddie Edwards
12. Low Ki (acquired from Obby)
13. Devon (acquired from DiabeticDave)
14. Stevie Ray
15. Jimmy Uso (acquired from DwayneAustin, through iwatchwrestling)
16. Jey Uso (acquired from DwayneAustin, through iwatchwrestling)
17. Jay Lethal
18. Xavier Woods/Consequences Creed
19. Scotty 2 Hotty
20. Grandmaster Sexay
21. Shinsuke Nakamura
22. Fabulous Moolah
23. Elix Skipper
24. Teddy Long

*redskins25* (+3)
1. Bret Hart
2. Finlay (acquired from The Beast Incarnate)
3. Sheamus (acquired from The Beast Incarnate)
4. Ultimo Dragon
5. Kurt Angle (acquired from Gambit)
6. The Iron Sheik 
8. Evan Bourne
9. Jack Swagger (acquired from The Beast Incarnate)
10. Sin Cara
11. Billy Kidman
12. Beth Phoenix
13. Lance Storm (acquired from DwayneAustin)
14. Toshiaki Kawada (acquired from Scott Hall's Ghost)
15. Natalya Neidhart
16. Titus O'Neil (acquired from Scott Hall's Ghost)
17. Tensai
18. Zeb Colter
19. Darren Young (acquired from Scott Hall's Ghost)
20. Lawrence Taylor
21. Jack Briscoe

*DiabeticDave* 
1. Eddie Guerrero (acquired from The Ratman)
2. Christopher Daniels (acquired from The Fourth Wall)
3. Chris Sabin (acquired from Daiko)
4. Rey Mysterio (acquired from Daiko, through AwSmash)
5. Kenny King (acquired from HollywoodNightmare)
6. Alex Shelley (acquired from Jamjam22)
7. Chavo Guerrero
8. Kazarian (acquired from The Fourth Wall)
9. Gregory Helms
10. Petey Williams
11. Zema Ion
12. Sonjay Dutt
13. TJ Perkins
14. Shannon Moore
15. John Morrison (acquired from HollywoodNightmare, through redskins25)
16. Doug Williams
17. Joey Mercury
18. Eric Young

*The Fourth Wall*
1. Daniel Bryan
2. AJ Styles
3. Christian
4. Mr. Perfect (acquired from DiabeticDave, through Daiko)
5. Jake Roberts
6. Rampage Jackson
7. Fandango
8. Al Snow
9. Curtis Axel (acquired from DiabeticDave, through The Ratman)
10. Test
11. Crash Holly
12. Hardcore Holly
13. Alex Riley
14. Matt Morgan
15. Charlie Haas
16. Junkyard Dog
17. Chris Masters (acquired from DwayneAustin)
18. Steve Blackman (acquired from DwayneAustin)

*Gambit* 
1. Antonio Cesaro (acquired from redskins25)
2. The Rock (acquired from DwayneAustin)
3. Seth Rollins
4. Roman Reigns
5. Damien Sandow
6. Justin Gabriel
7. Lita
8. Awesome Kong
9. Sgt. Slaughter (acquired from redskins25)
10. Tommy Dreamer (acquired from redskins25)
11. Brodus Clay
12. Sami Callihan
13. Leo Kruger 
14. Zack Ryder
15. Curt Hawkins
16. Derrick Bateman
17. Enzo Amore
18. Tyler Reks

*AwSmash*
1. Ricky Steamboat
2. Mitsuharu Misawa (acquired from Daiko)
3. JBL (acquired from Mr Cook)
4. Diamond Dallas Page
5. Taka Michinoku
6. Ron Simmons (Farooq) (acquired from Mr Cook)
7. Antonio Inoki
8. Homicide
9. Taz
10. Bam Bam Bigelow
11. Barry Windham
12. Val Venis
13. Torrie Wilson
14. Brutus Beefcake
15. Hernandez
16. Don Muraco
17. Yokozuna (acquired from Mr Cook, through The Beast Incarnate)
18. Sabu (acquired from DwayneAustin)

*DwayneAustin* (-1)
1. Chris Jericho (acquired from Gambit)
2. Batista
3. Rob Van Dam
4. Jay Briscoe (acquired from Obby)
5. Trish Stratus
6. Alberto Del Rio (acquired from The Beast Incarnate, through The Ratman)
7. Christy Hemme
8. Mark Briscoe
9. Maryse (acquired from The Ratman)
10. Buddy Rogers
11. Gorgeous George 
12. (The) Ryback (acquired from The Beast Incarnate)
13. Conor O'Brian
14. David Von Erich
15. Mike Von Erich
16. Stu Hart
17. Fritz Von Erich

*Takers Revenge*
1. Nick Bockwinkel
2. Scott Hall
3. Dusty Rhodes
4. The Dynamite Kid
5. Tiger Mask IV
6. Terry Funk
7. Jumbo Tsuruta
8. Bruiser Brody
9. Stan Hansen
10. Larry Zybysko
11. Masahiro Chono
12. Ray Stevens
13. Danny Doring
14. El Mesias
15. Hector Garza
16. Jesse Ventura
17. Jimmy Garvin
18. George Hackinsmidt

*The Ratman* (-1)
1. Sting
2. The Undertaker (acquired from DiabeticDave)
3. Bray Wyatt (acquired from EskiBhoy)
4. Abyss (acquired from The Beast Incarnate, through redskins25, HollywoodNightmare and DiabeticDave)
5. Vampiro (acquired from DiabeticDave)
6. Psychosis (acquired from HollywoodNightmare)
7. Vince McMahon
8. Paige (acquired from DwayneAustin)
9. Corey Graves (acquired from DwayneAustin, through Daiko, through DwayneAustin)
10. Eric Bischoff
11. Juventud Guerrera
12. Magnus
13. Rob Terry
14. Victoria
15. Sean O'Haire
16. Chuck Palumbo
17. Gangrel (acquired from AwSmash)

*HollywoodNightmare* (-1)
1. Bobby Roode (acquired from DiabeticDave)
2. Samoa Joe
3. Raven
4. James Storm
5. Umaga
6. Owen Hart (acquired from DiabeticDave, through Johnbon89-HBK/Scott Hall's Ghost)
7. The Brian Kendrick
8. Killer Kowalski
9. Paul London
10. Verne Gagne
11. Ted DiBiase Snr. (acquired from The Ratman)
12. Colt Cabana (acquired from Jamjam22)
13. Ted DiBiase Jnr.
14. New Jack
15. Chris Harris
16. Jerry Lynn (acquired from redskins25, through DwayneAustin)
17. Matt Cross

*Obby* (-1)
1. John Cena
2. Edge
3. Road Warrior Hawk
4. Road Warrior Animal (acquired from EskiBhoy)
5. El Generico
6. Kevin Steen
7. Matt Jackson (acquired from Daiko)
8. Kazuchida Okada
9. Muhammed Hassan (acquired from DwayneAustin, through The Ratman)
10. Jim Neidhart
11. Nick Jackson
12. DH Smith
13. R-Truth
14. Hiroshi Tanahashi
15. Roderick Strong
16. El Santo
17. Jim Duggan

*Chan Hung*
1. Triple H
2. Jeff Hardy
3. Ultimate Warrior
4. Vader
5. Wade Barrett
6. Desmond Wolfe
7. Sycho Sid
8. Mike Awesome
9. The Pope D'Angelo Dinero
10. MVP
11. Amazing Red
12. Monty Brown
13. Perry Saturn
14. La Parka
15. Konnan
16. Funaki
17. The Barbarian
18. Warlord

*Cloverleaf*
1. Hulk Hogan
2. Superstar Billy Graham
3. Arn Anderson
4. Tully Blanchard
5. Jerry Lawler
6. Lex Luger
7. Tito Santana
8. Rick Martel
9. Greg Valentine
10. Big Boss Man
11. Earthquake
12. Minoru Suzuki
13. Viscera
14. Bad News Brown
15. Typhoon
16. Big John Studd
17. Mo
18. Kendo Nagasaki

*The Beast Incarnate* (-3)
1. Brock Lesnar
2. Stone Cold Steve Austin (acquired from Scott Hall's Ghost)
3. Floyd Mayweather (acquired from Scott Hall's Ghost, through DiabeticDave)
4. Mark Henry (acquired from DwayneAustin, through Daiko and DiabeticDave)
5. Kenta Kobashi (acquired from Scott Hall's Ghost)
6. Shane McMahon
7. The Miz
8. Mike Tyson (acquired from Mr Cook)
9. Matt Hardy (acquired from redskins25)
10. KENTA
11. Jack Evans
12. Bobby Heenan
13. Ricky Morton
14. Robert Gibson
15. Bobby Eaton

*Isotopes*
1. Shawn Michaels
2. Dolph Ziggler
3. Rick Rude
4. Shelton Benjamin
5. Brian Pillman
6. Carlito
7. Santino Marella
8. AJ Lee
9. Kofi Kingston
10. Abdullah the Butcher
11. Marty Jannetty
12. Super Crazy
13. Mr. T
14. Kid Kash
15. Ken Patera
16. Chris Candido
17. Ernest Miller
18. Sable

*Mr Cook* (+2)
1. Randy Savage
2. Bruno Sammartino
3. Davey Boy Smith (acquired from AwSmash)
4. Harley Race
5. Lou Thesz
6. Jimmy Snuka
7. Pedro Morales
8. Ivan Koloff
9. Bob Backlund (acquired from AwSmash)
10. Miss Elizabeth
11. Paul Orndoff
12. Bob Orton
13. Manami Toyota
14. Kyoko Inoue
15. Jun Akiyama
16. Akira Taue
17. Nikita Koloff
18. Dan Severn
19. Dory Funk Jr.
20. Kasushi Sakuraba

*EskiBhoy* (-1)
1. Mick Foley
2. Kane
3. Goldberg (acquired from DiabeticDave, through HollywoodNightmare)
4. Kevin Nash (acquired from The Ratman)
5. Mr Anderson
6. Rikishi
7. Rhyno
8. X-Pac
9. The Sandman
10. The Godfather
11. Buff Bagwell
12. Epico
13. Primo
14. D'Lo Brown
15. Ahmed Johnson
16. Mosh
17. Thrasher

*Scott Hall's Ghost* (-1)
1. Randy Orton (acquired from The Beast Incarnate)
2. Big Show (acquired from The Beast Incarnate)
3. Andre The Giant (acquired from The Beast Incarnate, through redskins25)
4. The Great Muta
5. Jeff Jarrett
6. Ken Shamrock
7. Demolition: Smash
8. Demolition: Ax
9. Hakushi
10. The Honky Tonk Man
11. Drew McIntyre (acquired from redskins25, through iwatchwrestling)
12. Big E Langston (aquired from redskins25)
13. Haku/Meng
14. Bryan Clark/Adam Bomb/Wrath
15. Hercules Hernandez
16. Paul Roma
17. Tama


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

15, 16 and 11?










Goodbye to all my hopes and dreams. I'm going to be scraping the barrel.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

3, 13, 2... I'll take it. Gillberg, Ryder and Brooklyn Brawler here I come.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8, 6, 4 not too bad


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

7,19,6 can't complain too much but the 19 is going to be a KiILLER!


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

14, 10, 16, lololol.

Actually not complaining because this is all in the spirit of fun, but I thought it would work like a normal draft, do randomizer for everyone, then go through 1>20, then for R2 go through 20>1, and continue as such.

Edit - Just saw HollywoodNightmare getting 18, 20, 20, just amazing 

But GL everyone, should be fun putting Matt Hardy vs Tensai as my main event 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

7,9,1 not to shabby


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

10, 17 and and 15. 

Terrible.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

12,5,17 meh


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Come on chan please log in


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

4,18,13 good start but then she goes down hill  cant wait tho.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Once Chan logs in and makes the first pick we can get underway! Once the draft officially starts please remember to keep all discussion in the other thread, otherwise this one will get cluttered and it'll become less easy to see everyone's choices. Good luck everybody.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

so it isn't in snake order, then?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys..I'm here sorry for the delay :mark:

Holy crap...first draft pick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll be back and edit this post with my draft pick...gimme 10 minutes


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

obby said:


> so it isn't in snake order, then?


No there's no need this time since it's all random. The draft will go as it reads. From the top to the bottom.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My first draft was fucking hard...Lots of pressure...but here goes nothing:

*My....Number One Draft Pick is....*

*Triple H*


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

My first round pick goes to *Shawn Michaels*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My first pick is 

*Mitsuharu Misawa*


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

STONE COLD!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

EDIT: Wrong thread. :argh:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well i'm royally fucked.

I don't wanna hear any of you complaining about where you draft...my chances at winning this thing have already ended.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Daiko said:


> My first pick is
> 
> *Mitsuharu Misawa*


I don't even know who that is


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

obby said:


> I don't even know who that is


26 ***** matches.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry for the delay fellas. Started back pre-season so I might be a little restricted time-wise for a bit.

Anyway, my first pick, a safe one. The Undertaker


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^ you cunt!! I was 15 minutes away from picking him! :lol anyway iwatchwrestling's time us up so im going to go with,


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Ratman's first selection in the draft goes to 



Spoiler:  1st Pick



*STING*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

My Pick !!!!













*Bret Hart *


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*1st PICK*



Spoiler: 1st pick


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My first pick (actually No. 6 in the first round) is: CM Punk.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

First pick will be....... WOOOOOOOO! 

*Ric Flair*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My first pick will be kurt angle


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

BROCK LESNAR


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> BROCK LESNAR


Didn't you pick him last time? If so your not supposed to take him in the first 2 rounds...


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

This is actually quite tough, I would take Lesnar, if Incarnate wasn't allowed, but if he is allowed... I'll take...

THE MACHO MAN, RANDY SAVAGE!



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Beast didn't take Lesnar last time, Lesnar got stuck on the roster of Chode, who was then banned, then Blake, who also got banned. That pick is fine.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*First Pick:* _Daniel Bryan_


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:cena3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AwSmash is online but let's keep this ticking as quick as possible. He picks:

*Ricky Steamboat*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Was hoping for Savage but since he's gone and it's gonna be a LONG time before I pick again...

I'm gonna go with GOLDBERG.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

*First Pick*







*Mick Foley*​
Bargain as I can use Mankind, Foley, Jack and Love!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm going to bed soon, so rather than wait until tomorrow for Takers Revenge to post his pick I will post the Round 4 randomizer now. I will only post it in the OP though, as otherwise people might get confused as to which round it is (there's always one). So yeah, it's posted at the time you read this.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So Takers Revenge can pick when he returns. I have both Beast and JamJam's picks, but Jamjam is currently online so I'll give him 5 mins to make his.

Beast Incarnate picks:

*Randy Orton*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fuck it, Jamjam's gone for now. He picks:

*Chris Benoit*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry everyone for my tardiness...Wont happen again

My first pick - Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So, since ABH picked for Jam almost 12 hours ago now, we're the 8 hours for Obby to pick.

My second pick is Roddy Piper.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Edge


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My second pick is Chris Jericho. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Second draft pick goes to 

*Eddie Guerrero*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry gents

ANDRE THE GIANT


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I pick Scott Hall


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

My second round draft pick goes to...

*Anderson "The Spider" Silva*










jk I choose *Dolph Ziggler*


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

My choice is up next, and I choose....

The longest reigning WWE Champion of ALL TIME!

BRUNO SAMMARTINO!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

My pick is 

*Kane*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

It pains me to say this, but I'll take Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My Second Pick is *William Regal.*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Could of sworn he hadn't been when I checked. Oh well.

Mark Henry


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

^ Savage has already been picked by Mr Cook.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tough choice but i'll go with:

*Jeff Hardy
*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Second Pick:* _AJ Styles_


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Superstar billy graham


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

30 Picks later and there's very few people capable of main eventing with stone cold, so I chose the guy who broke his neck!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Like Johnbon said 31 picks later and it's hard to find someone with the ability to main event with the rock, but I think I made the beast choice possible, say hello to the ANIMAL!!!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Wanted AJ but he's gone so going with my backup plan to him...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This is good timing. ******* PM'd me his picks so lets start off round three. He picks...

*John Morrison*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My third pick is *Mr Perfect.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ROUND 5 has been posted in the OP.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's now 1 hour. If that's the case, then Ratman you can go ahead and pick.

EDIT: Oh, now I'm in the wrong thread too. unk2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My third round draft pick goes to 

*Kevin Nash*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jamjam PM'd me his picks earlier (well done), so he chooses:

*Austin Aries*


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

2 picks within a few hours unbelievable also unbelievable how this guys hasn't been picked yet,the whole fucking show


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

__Rock__ PM'd me and all of his choices have been picked apart from one. He chooses...

*Bully Ray*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Bobby Roode


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Rick Rude is my next selection


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My third pick is: Dean Ambrose.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Extremely tough pick. Especially since I don't have another for 30 picks. I'll take Davey Boy Smith though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Third Pick:* _Christian_


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate PM'd me his picks (well done) and he chooses...

*Sheamus*


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

:lol I was just about to comment in the other section saying come on beast! woo, ok, so for the wwe heads who don't know who this is, just from the wrestling observer newsletter nevermind dave metzler, he has 23 5- star matches, 7 matches of the year and 4 times wrestler of the year, its.....Kenta Kobashi!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next selection is...

*The Ultimate Warrior~!*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Edge


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Edge


Obby drafted him already bro.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook PM'd me his picks, and I'm going to make it now since I'll be gone for a few hours and don't want to hold up the draft. Clover can change his choice when he returns. Mr Cooks picks...

*John Bradshaw Layfield (JBL)*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Arn Anderson.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

3rd pick Seth Rollins 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

3rd pick Dusty Rhodes


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Road Warrior Hawk


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Im gonna take one of my all-time favorites...

Raven!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 4 can begin right away since __Rock__ PM'd me his picks. And this one is right in time for what could be a legit big night for this guy. He picks:



Spoiler: They're Here



*Bray Wyatt*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My 4th Pick is *Jushin "Thunder" Liger*.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My 4th pick is roman reigns


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tully Blanchard


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Edit: Shit sorry wrong thread :-/


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Really don't like him but I'm picking

*Alberto Del Rio*


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

My next pick: Will make one of the greatest matches never to have happened, Kobashi vs.....


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Isotopes can pick when he returns since he was online when it was his turn, and thus the one hour rule came into effect. iwatchwrestling picks...

*Mil Máscaras*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tough tough choice...this one is one of my favorite big men~!!

The man they call ....

*Vader!*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Tough choice this one was...but i'm gonna take the creek swimming, moonshine sippin, deer skinnin, beer drinkin, Johnny Cash listen....










The Tennessee Cowboy, James Storm!


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

My fourth pick goes to *Shelton Benjamin*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

BIG SHOW


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry for the delay boys, had a baseball game.. I choose the Dynamite Kid


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:steiner2


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The 5 time, 5 time, 5 time, 5 time, 5 time WCW Champion of the World....

Booker T


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook picks...

*Harley Race*

Jamjam22 picks...

*Dean Malenko*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Fourth Pick:* _Christopher Daniels_


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

ultimo dragon


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AwSmash picks...

*Diamond Dallas Page*

Round 5 awaits!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

RANDOMIZER NOW PLZ.

MY PICK?

THE RYBACK.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This next selection i'm going to go with...

*Wade Barrett~!!*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My next pick goes to The D-O-Double G

*Road Dogg*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling is up now. He's sent me a lot of picks and the top one on his list that's remaining I'm not sure whether to pick since he's mostly a tag team guy and his partner has gone. Obviously I can't ask IWW so I'm going to leave that pick for now since he probably won't want him without his partner - I'm not sure what he'd do with him. His next picks are better anyway. iwatchwrestling picks...

*Goldust*


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Sorry for being so late! My pick is Mr Anderson!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Samoan Bulldozer Umaaga!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

The homicidal suicidal genocidal death defying 

SABU!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

EL GENERICO


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EDIT: My bad, just realized you missed your pick from before. fpalm from me.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

As ABH himself will tell you I gave him a list a few days ago for if I wasn't here,, at the top of the list was the great muta who I got to pick but also on the list that I gave him on my last pick ! Was DDP-gone! Booker-t-Gone! And Vader-gone!!! Fuck the lot of ya's 

Next pick: Jeff Jarrett!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AwSmash picks...

*Taka Michinoku*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Damien Sandow


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Vampiro


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

redskins25 picks...

*Antonio Cesaro*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck I suck

I choose Tiger Mask IV


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Christian's taken!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I choose Chris Sabin


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Jerry the king Lawler


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Fifth Pick:* _Jake 'The Snake' Roberts_


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

My turn right? Chris Hero plz.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

*Brian Pillman*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr. Cook picks...

*Lou Thesz*

And round 5 is done!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ROAD WARRIOR HAWK


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Road Warrior Hawk has already been picked, sorry.



obby said:


> Road Warrior Hawk


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Lex Luger


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Mr cook picks: iron mike Tyson!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to 

*"The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Finlay.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling picks...

*Cody Rhodes*

(My bad btw, forgot I had his picks. Should have posted this a little earlier)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My pick is:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

My turn?? Sorry fellas, thought we were still waiting for iwatchwrestling. Didn't notice you posted it for him ABH.

Next Pick: Abyss (again)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> iwatchwrestling picks...
> 
> *Cody Rhodes*
> 
> (My bad btw, forgot I had his picks. Should have posted this a little earlier)


Damnit . 

My next pick is Tyson Kidd 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Sixth Pick:* _Rampage Jackson_


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i've been up for a while, then

Kevin Steen


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Next pick is *Carlito Caribbean Cool*


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Ken shamrock!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Let's keep this moving:

AwSmash picks...

*Bob Backlund*

Jamjam22 picks...

*Alex Shelley*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

sgt. slaughter


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bob Carcass picks...

*Lance Storm*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Kenny King


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next pick is...

*Desmond Wolfe~!!*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I choose Terry Funk


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

My first pick is......


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well since EskiBhoy said I can go ahead and make my pick i'm taking advantage of that.

So i'm gonna take the man with a plan....






The Brian Kendrick.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Probably could find a slightly better pick, but im going to go with the War Machine to keep this thing moving.










Rhyno!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling picks...

*Drew McIntyre*


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Sorry for the delay my next pick is......

Demolition: smash


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Sorry for the delay my next pick is......

Demolition: smash


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Me next I believe, and my pick is:

Jimmy "The Superfly" Snuka 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Gambit picks...

*Justin Gabriel*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

iron shiek


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next selection is:

*Sycho Sid Vicious*


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Trish stratus


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Shane McMahon


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I choose Jumbo Tuarsta or how ever it's spelled


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to 

*Curtis Axel*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Already taken, sorry.



Takers Revenge said:


> 3rd pick Dusty Rhodes


EDIT: (Y)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Low Ki


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AwSmash picks...

*Antonio Inoki*


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

My next pick is.....

Prince Devitt


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My choice is 'The Masterpiece' Chris Masters.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Winning the double picks :brodgers

I pick Tajiri.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Seventh Pick:* _Fandango_


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

WHAT A RUSH










Road Warrior Animal


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess it's my turn right?

My next pick is....

*Adam Cole*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Finally going old school here...how old school you ask? I'm taking the man who TRAINED the #1 pick in this draft....

Killer Kowalski!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tito Santana 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling picks...

*Jimmy Uso*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Homicide and Taz.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

7th pick: 

*Santino Marella
*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Eighth Pick:* _Al Snow_


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I choose Bruiser Brody


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

kazuchida okada


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Next pick was tough...going to go for a guy who's rather under the radar...a big man who kicked ass in ECW*

*Mike Awesome~!!*


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Demolition: AX


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate picks...

*The Miz*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Floyd Money Mayweather


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My missed pick is Lita


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

evan bourne


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

I choose AJ Lee


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Can I have Rick Martel?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Mickie james


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to the chairman of the WWE

*Vince McMahon*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook picks...

*Pedro Morales*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

tommy dreamer


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

nvm, thought it to be next round


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook picks...

*Ivan Koloff*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

BAM BAM BIGELOW


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Should have picked before I went to bed.. But now I choose, Stan The Lariat Hansen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Ninth Pick:* _Kazarian_


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Sorry about the delay......










Toshiaki Kawada


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

With the 9th pick in the 9th round, The Beast Incarnate selects....

The two time WWE Champion, 1993 Royal Rumble Winner, & 2012 Hall of Famer...

YOKOZUNA.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well with 3 of the people I was looking at taken after my last pick I need to make sure I get this guy or else my card may be in serious trouble...










Paul London now off the boards.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

My pick is:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jamjam22 picks...

*PAC aka Adrian Neville*

DiabeticDave picks...

*Devon*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Daiko's pick is a man who is often looked down upon as a wrestler...

*Davey Richards*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Iron sheik please?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cloverleaf is now Kneeblatt? Noted.

I select Jey Uso.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry for the mix up boys, it's getting confusing with all the trading picks, skipping picks and people catching up.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to 

Maryse


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

GREG THE HAMMER VALENTINE


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck it, I cba waiting. Obby, PM ABH a list of picks so we don't have to wait 8 hours for you to appear. 

*Gambit picks Awesome Kong*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guess i'm up and this is a tough fucking call......Gonna go with................................



*The Pope D'Angelo Dinero ~!!*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I doubt Redskins is going to pick Larry Zybysko so I'm going to go ahead an pick him.. Don't want to wait around for ******* to pick cause im getting tired.

Edit: There's ******* right there.. Perfect


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

matt hardy


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I think it's my turn.. Eddie Edwards.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

*Abdullah the Butcher*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My next pick is Dos Caras.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

The Sandman.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Beast has been online basically the whole hour since hes been up so his time expired and i'm making my pick now.

So with that here's my pick. 










Verne Gagne.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Tenth Pick:* _Test_


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

British Bulldog Davey Boy Smith


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

KLEEBLATT said:


> British Bulldog Davey Boy Smith


Hes taken dude.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

JACK SWAGGER.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Alright, my next pick is Paul Heyman.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

sorry about the delay, don't have my comp right now

jay briscoe


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

BARRY WINDHAM AND HIS GOAT MULLET


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Fuck I missed a pick and was about to go WIndham. 

ok.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Psycho Sid


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ he's gone too :lol


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Fucking Miz


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ he's gone too. :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Before cloverleaf picks someone not drafted :troll

I pick Brodus Clay


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jamjam22 picks...

*Colt Cabana*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Surprised non one has picked him yet unless i missed someone else taking him but i pick

*Muhammad Hussan*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Big Boss Man


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Chavo Guerrero


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

*Hooooooooooooo Train
*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Didn't realize Chan's 8 hour window was up. Mr. Cook picks...

Ron Simmons (Farooq)


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I believe I have a pick... trying to get caught up here: 









Hakushi


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck me it's big!!

The picture, I mean...

EDIT: Now I just look like a twat unk3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For my missed pick i'm going to go with.....

*M V P*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to 










*Eric Bischoff*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Earthquake


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Psychosis

I know i'm a few minutes early but i'm about to leave so putting my pick in now. I doubt Cloverleaf was taking him anyway.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jamjam22 picks...

*Brodie Lee/Luke Harper*



Spoiler


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Rick Steiner


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Tajiri


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Isotopes said:


> Tajiri
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


taken by Daiko several picks ago.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Isotopes said:


> Tajiri
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> taken by Daiko several picks ago.







Isotopes tho.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Alright, I'm just going to keep this moving: I pick the Honky Tonk Man. That's right, bitches and snitches-- the Honky Tonk Man.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jim Nedihart


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Next guy on my list....gonna go with.....*

*Amazing Red ~!!*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Alright, we're past the 8 hours so here's my next pick:

Kevin Von Erich


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

sin cara (mistco)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook picks...

*Miss Elizabeth*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Edit: Sorry, forgot which thread I was in for a second.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Just found Gambit's picks hidden deep in my inbox. Sorry guyz. He picks...

*Sami Callihan*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Eleventh Pick:* _Crash Holly_


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think it's my go, because I have Gambit's pick.

Pick: *Corey Graves*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

No clue who is to pick, but fuck it. 

Matt Jackson


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmmm... I'll take Val Venis.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Pick: *Steve Blackman*


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My next pick Masahiro Chono


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My pick again? 

Stevie Ray. Tag Rage Time.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jamjam22 has HollywoodNightmare's pick because of their trade. He picks...

*Kota Ibushi*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Twelfth Pick:* _Hardcore Holly_


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Feel like asshole didn't know it was my pick

billy kidman


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DiabeticDave picks...

*The Hurricane/Gregory Helms/'Sugar' Shane Helms/This guy:*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*MINORU SUZUKI*


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Titus O'Neil


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Beth Phoenix


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mark Briscoe


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BRITISH BULLDOG


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash has him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, obby can rectify his pick when he returns, but in the meantime:

My next pick is Magnum TA.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Nick Jackson


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ray "The Crippler" Stevens


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My pick is Jay Lethal.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

British Bulldog

:troll

Oh right, he's taken. Errr Davey Boy Smith

:troll

"The Candian Destroyer" Petey Williams


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Just got home. I'll take Gangrel.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Paige*


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Super Crazy


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*12th Pick:*










*"Mr Wonderful" Paul Orndoff*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Ratman has EskiBhoy's pick, and he chooses...

*Juventud Guerrera*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next draft pick will be:*

*Monty Brown*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My pick is:

Xavier Woods / Consequences Creed


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jamjam22 picks...

*Erick Rowan*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

KENTA


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thirteenth Pick:* _Alex Riley_


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

13th Pick:

*"Cowboy" BOB ORTON*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next selection is:
*

*Perry Saturn*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My pick is


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My next pick is Kerry Von Erich.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Zema Ion


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Mr. T


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Epico


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet! Getting exactly who I wanted with this pick which is none other than...










Ted DiBiase Jr.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Darren Young


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ugh.. Can't believe I held up the draft for so long again. fpalm

Sorry. I'll take Torrie Wilson.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Danny Doring


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Haku (aka Meng)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Leo Kruger 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Viscera


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I guess im up then. I many be wrong but i believe he wasnt picked yet.

*Magnus*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare picks...

*New Jack*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's been like 12 hours, so I'm going to make my pick.

I'll take Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jamjam22 picks...

*Sara Del Rey*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

JACK EVANS.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Blackjack Mulligan


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My pick is Grandmaster Sexay


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DwayneAustin picks...

*'Nature Boy' Buddy Rogers*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Fourteenth Pick:* _Matt Morgan_


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Sonjay Dutt


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Kid Kash


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I know it's Eskibhoy's pick, but since I'm about to head to bed I'll make my pick now and if he wants the same guy, I'll change it tomorrow.

I'll take Hernandez.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow this moved fast today...

I pick Primo.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DH Smith


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Already picked.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Btw Obby, you need to make your Round 13 pick that you missed aswell.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

o ok

R-Truth


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Zack Ryder 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Rob Terry*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

natayla neihart

big E Langston


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next pick is:

*La Parka*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I choose El Mesias


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My next pick is...

*Konnan*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Alright soon obby was online one hour ago and never picked so im gonna go and pick.

Next pick goes to 

*Victoria*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DwayneAustin picks...

*Gorgeous George*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am guessing it is my pick since redskins has not picked in over 8 hours. 

Curt hawkins


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea My fault guys

tensai


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

TJ Perkins


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook was online but didn't choose, so he can pick when he returns.

Jamjam22 picks...

*Gail Kim*


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Woops, sorry!

Thought we were much further back than we were, was just typing out my list to send to you ABH, but its too difficult to find people 

My pick is *Manami Toyota*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

How many picks am I behind?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Blackjack Lanza.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Bryan Clark/Adam Bomb/Wrath


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I choose Hector Garza


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry guys, I mean to get on to pick this morning, but I was in a major rush. I will pm ABH a lot of wrestlers next time. I'll take Don Muraco.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Ken Patera


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

D'Lo Brown


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Fifteenth Pick:* _Charlie Haas_


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My pick is:










*Shinsuke Nakamura*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Wild Cat Chris Harris!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Bad news brown


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Billy Kidman.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Billy Kidman.


Redskins has him.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Bobby Heenan

The Greatest Manager EVER.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Sixteenth Pick:* _Junkyard Dog_


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Zeb coulter


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *Sixteenth Pick:* _Elijah Burke_


Sorry bud...i already got...DA POPE aka ELIJAH earlier :russo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's dumb. I searched for Elijah Burke. Why DID YOU PICK HIS OTHER NAME? :hayden


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *Sixteenth Pick:* _Junkyard Dog_


Haven't I picked him already?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No but your up right now


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Apparently, I'm allowed to pick now as Cloverblatt has been on or some shite like that. 

Fabulous Moolah.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook picks...

*Kyoko Inoue*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Next pick goes to 

*Sean O'Haire*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, ok.

Typhoon


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Bumping this. Daiko you bastard make your pick!


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

can't see cook's history, but saw him linger a few hours ago-- AFTER the previous pick expired it's 8 hours-- so f it. i'm picking to keep us moving. 









Akeem/One Man Gang


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> can't see cook's history, but saw him linger a few hours ago-- AFTER the previous pick expired it's 8 hours-- so f it. i'm picking to keep us moving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its fine of you to pick before me, but I went offline (to sleep) at around 11pm last night, which is like 8 hours before your post, not a couple of hours ago.

Also, I've PMed ABH all my stuff too, but to speed it forwards, here comes my pick:

*Jun Akiyama
*


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Mr Cook said:


> Its fine of you to pick before me, but I went offline (to sleep) at around 11pm last night, which is like 8 hours before your post, not a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Also, I've PMed ABH all my stuff too, but to speed it forwards, here comes my pick:
> 
> ...


sorry man.. you're an interweb ghost lol i figured you had another ace up the sleeve. would've been shocked if we had a coinciding pick lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Shannon Moore


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Chris Candido


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jamjam22 picks...

*Ricochet*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Roderick Strong


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

TAKERS REVENGE is up, but it's been well over eight hours now so...

Pick: *CONOR O'BRIAN*

(don't think he's been picked :side: )


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Derrick Bateman


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I choose Jesse Ventura


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Pat Patterson


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Ricky Morton


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*My next pick is: Funaki*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Lawence Taylor


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

ABH has my list and the last pick was about 8 hours ago already. So my next pick is...

*Mike Knox*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Edit; Dammit Chan Hung

Ahh, so lets gets wild here.. I choose Jimmy Garvin


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Am I up?

El Santo


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> Why the fuck is this man not picked?


99.9% sure Vader was already taken. If not, I blame his son Frankie and his sons friends Cory & Shawn.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Big John studd


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Think its me to pick, since I have AwSmash's pick:

I'll take *Akira Taue*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chuck Palumbo


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Robert Gibson.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Enzo Amore


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*David Von Erich*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Elix Skipper


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_My next pick is:
_
*Taka Michinoku*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Doug Williams

EDIT: My Original Pick


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EDIT: Dave has Hollywood's pick, MY BAD GUYZ.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

vader and TAKA were picked already


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

(HollywoodNightmare's Pick)

Joey Mercury


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Mike Von Erich*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

EVA MARIE


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*Nikita Koloff*


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Wrong thread.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Scott Hall's Ghost picks...

*Hercules Hernandez*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So who's up now?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Ernest "Somebody Call My Momma" Miller


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EskiBhoy picks...

*Mosh*

The final round awaits!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook picks...

*Dan Severn*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jim Duggan


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyler reks


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Eric Young


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Bobby eaton


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ABH has spoken.

I have two picks this round.

*Stu Hart*

*Fritz Von Erich*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Teddy 'Holla Holla' Long!


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Thrasher


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Matt Cross completing my card.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't believe this guy wasn't chosen...definitely one of the best if not best luchadors of all time and it be a shame not to include him on the draft...my last pick (although deserves much better than this place) is....

*MIL fucking MASCARAS*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

He's gone chan.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> iwatchwrestling picks...
> 
> *Mil Máscaras*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:hayden3


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chan right now:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Chan..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> He's gone chan.


Really? Damn i did a search and he never showed...shit okay...i'll pick in a bit :cena4


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I pick:

Dory Funk Jr

and

Kasushi Sakuraba



We're finally done bitchezzzzzzz
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

And Chan, the PM you sent me about Taka...he's gone too.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> AwSmash picks...
> 
> *Taka Michinoku*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> And Chan, the PM you sent me about Taka...he's gone too.


LOL DAMN thanks bud....lemme repick already :cena2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*MY LAST TWO PICKS ARE...

The Barbarian and Warlord*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

jack brisco


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Tama, to complete the Islanders. and Paul Roma if I can trade out One Man Gang for him. lol


oh, I am -1, so Paul Roma.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

We picking in whatever order now?! Wooooo! I pick....

*Karl Anderson*


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Sable


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jim Cornette


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Have these guys gone, I want both.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Tensai has gone, I think Brodus is still available.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

i picked Tama and Paul Roma. and if i only get one, i have to go tama. but i saw i was -1 so i thought both was fine regardless.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> i picked Tama and Paul Roma. and if i only get one, i have to go tama. but i saw i was -1 so i thought both was fine regardless.


You only have one pick this round. Unless you want your other pick to replace one you made earlier like you suggested yesterday?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Tensai has gone, I think Brodus is still available.


I was looking for a tag team to go against somebody in particular. 

I'll have a rethink.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Hearth Throbs are still available, Kleeblatt.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I dunno. I take former World Champion George Hackinsmidt.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

KLEEBLATT said:


> Have these guys gone, I want both.


I have Brodus


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been offered a pick for tensai. 

Would you take the same deal, Gambit?

I'll have my TONS OF FUNK then :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sorry man I need Brodus for one of my matches and can't think of anyone else who would fit


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i'm confused 

what round is this?

are there any picks left?

if anyone has a pick left, willing to trade R-Truth for it


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

We're done picking I think. The matches are being set up and everyone's PM'ing their cards in.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

fuck

I have no one for El Santo


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

If you haven't made your pick for this round, you can still do so.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

pretty sure I already have :/


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

FINAL PICKS :hb

*Mo from men on a mission *

and

*Kendo Nagasaki*


----------

